# from the uk :)



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

hello there. im amelia -waves-

ok so im not a fancy show breeder like some of the people on here i only just got into pets. So i really love animals and just reciently i found a new love for rodents. I purchased two chinese hamsters first which i love to peices and then as i researched and visited some pet stores i fell in love with the mice, i now have three females. So like i said im just starting out, and at the moment my mice are only pets but i would love when im more experienced and have more time and money to breed mice. So yea thats me ^_^


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around and post often! This place is great because of the mix of people--both show breeders (though I wish there were more) and pet keepers! We all have something to contribute!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Amelia, welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

aww hi everyone thanks for the warm welcome ... you're all so nice


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

It's okay, I don't breed mice for show either (yet!). Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum amelia  have u got any pics of ur pets u could show us x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!! And don't worry, mine are only pets too!


----------

